# Clothing for wet commuting



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully this is the right forum for this...

Uhh, I just realized after typing all thats under this that its just a story. If you want to skip that and just suggest some clothing scroll on down to read what I'm looking for.

I'm in college, been commuting by bike to class/work/wherever for 3 years now. Really no need for a car, especially when all my friends have one, so I figured I'd save money there and just now drive one. Also it helps to get time in on the bike, even though its just commuting its still alright for training.

I used to live close enough to campus that if it was raining, I could hop on the bus at the last second. But now I live a little further away where I'd have to plan on taking the bus or not to get to class on time.

Today it was pouring rain when I woke up. I had to be at class in 30 minutes. It takes 10 minutes by bike and 25 minutes by bus, which leaves every 30 minutes. So I got wet, actually soaked.

-----------------

I'm already considering a Pearl Izumi water proof jacket... Pearl Izumi cus I get deals. I guess I'll throw a trash bag over my book bag.

Only other thing I havn't figured out is what to keep my pants dry. I havn't really seen anything for that. If it comes down to it I could just wear a bathing suit and bring a pair of shorts.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

david462 said:


> ... is what to keep my pants dry. I havn't really seen anything for that. If it comes down to it I could just wear a bathing suit and bring a pair of shorts.


That is your best bet right there.

While you are at it, don't forget your fenders.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

MB1 is on the money.

To paraphrase what he stated in a thread a long time ago in a galaxy far far away...

_You only need minimal wet-weather gear when using full fenders._

A lot of getting wet on a bike comes from spray from the wheels. So get some fenders and a water-resistant (or water-proof if you find a few hundred dollars on the ground) jacket or poncho and you'll be fine for all but the heaviest of downpours.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

"You only need minimal wet-weather gear when using full fenders."

Not really true in my neck of the woods. I live in Seattle and commute by bike daily about 40 - 45 minutes each way. Many's the day I'd be soaked to the bone without a good breathable rain jacket. And yes, I have fenders on my bike.

I have a Novara jacket from REI that works really well. It has big pit-zips the help keep it ventilated. I'm pretty sure I spent well under $200 on it. For my legs I just wear bike shorts (skin is pretty water proof and breathable) on the warmer days and when it gets cooler I wear wool tights. I also have some Novara rain pants but I only wear those when it's gets below about 40 degrees.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

If you want to spend mimimal cash on your rain gear (like me), here are a couple of suggestions:

Get a vinyl shell from Bike Nashbar or Performance for about 20 bucks or less. Does not breathe but will keep you from getting soaked to the skin and hypothermic. Get two and go sleeveless on one for the warmer weather.

Ditto plastic rain pants. Keeps your legs and knees dry and warm in cold wet weather. 

For feet, plastic sammich bags over socks, under shoes. Plus wool socks.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

lonesomesteve said:


> Not really true in my neck of the woods. I live in Seattle and commute by bike daily about 40 - 45 minutes each way. Many's the day I'd be soaked to the bone without a good breathable rain jacket. And yes, I have fenders on my bike.


A jacket, definitely, and booties as well if you want the shoes usable by the next day.

But in Vancouver I've found rain pants worse than useless (worse because they can also get caught in the chain). I haven't used those for two years and don't miss them!


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I live in So Cal so I don't deal with rain too much, but we do get pretty strong rains a few days out of the year.

Anyways, I got a waterproof hi-viz jacket and that worked for me. I change at work, and wet spandies don't seem to be a problem at all. Of course, it's rarely ever freezing here even when it's raining and my legs don't really get too cold, though I'll probably invest in some knee warmers eventually.


joe


----------



## juliamccorben (Nov 24, 2009)

david462 said:


> Only other thing I havn't figured out is what to keep my pants dry. I havn't really seen anything for that. If it comes down to it I could just wear a bathing suit and bring a pair of shorts.


You could allways ride yr bike naked :thumbsup: and bring a dry big towel in that bag.
Now joke aside, thanks for all the posts guys, great infos.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Try this: http://www.bicycleclothing.com/Rain-Capes.html

or maybe this: http://www.thirdwave-websites.com/bike/rain-capes.cfm


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

My current favorite rain shell is a Shower's Pass Elite 2.0. . . not cheap but an excellent fit with the right cyclist features. . .high collar, pit zips, long tail but shorter waist, chest pocket, long sleeves, is truly waterproof yet seems to breathe well. . .It's served me well on several hour - plus long commutes with rain end to end. It's cut well too. . .not racer fit but definitely more form fitting than not. . .no tentage flapping in the wind. . .

I also wear Craft rain pants. . .they work for me. . keeps me dry. . .

A shell that doesn't breathe is almost a waste of time. . . you'll get soaked inside it from sweat condensation. . .


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm currently using a Showers Pass Club jacket that's not quite cutting it (40 min commute in Seattle). I'm planning on trying to get a Gore Countdown Jacket.

My $0.02 YMMV


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

intheways said:


> I'm currently using a Showers Pass Club jacket that's not quite cutting it (40 min commute in Seattle). I'm planning on trying to get a Gore Countdown Jacket.
> 
> My $0.02 YMMV


How does it fail? Leaks? Fits loose?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

H.Bicycletus said:


> My current favorite rain shell is a Shower's Pass Elite 2.0.


Best jacket money can buy. Just make sure you follow the instructions and wash it often.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

H.Bicycletus said:


> My current favorite rain shell is a Shower's Pass Elite 2.0. . . not cheap but an excellent fit with the right cyclist features. . .high collar, pit zips, long tail but shorter waist, chest pocket, long sleeves, is truly waterproof yet seems to breathe well. . .It's served me well on several hour - plus long commutes with rain end to end. It's cut well too. . .not racer fit but definitely more form fitting than not. . .no tentage flapping in the wind. . .
> 
> I also wear Craft rain pants. . .they work for me. . keeps me dry. . .
> 
> A shell that doesn't breathe is almost a waste of time. . . you'll get soaked inside it from sweat condensation. . .


This, times infinity plus 1,000. This is my go-to jacket for any adverse conditions. eVent breathes the best of all fabrics (much, much better than Gore-Tex — the Army did a study on this) so you stay as dry internally as possible. LOTS of venting.

As an added plus, this jacket plus a 260-weight IceBreaker base layer and a T-shirt are all that I need for a commute at 7°F with 20-mph headwinds (for the top half — 260 weight leggings and jeans for the bottom).


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

A bunch of years ago, I found a Burley rain suit that I got on clearance, and I've used it ever since. They have velcro on the legs to stop them from getting into the chain. I've used them extensively and I wish Burley still made them. The current best, from what I've seen, is probaby the Shower Pass stuff. And I have to say that around here, in Iowa, a full rain suit in fall or spring when the temps are in the 40s is a must. And the pants do their job well.

Don't bother buying a cheap rain suit. You'll waste your money 'cause you'll wear it once. Get something that breathes and protects you. It'll cost more initially, but if it fits and does it's job you'll actually use it.


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

H.Bicycletus said:


> How does it fail? Leaks? Fits loose?


I get as wet from the inside and the fit is sort of wierd. The gore products aren't perfect, but seem to work a bit better.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Fenders!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i recently bought a pair of REI ultralite waterproof hiking pants for about $50. been using them the last couple of rainy weeks, so I can't comment yet on their durability but they slide over other clothing easily, don't bunch up and i've stayed dry - inside and out. though that shower pass stuff does look awfully nice.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old thread, didn't want to start a new one, a search put me here...

Overshoes - do they make booties or overshoes for rain riding that go over street sneakers that have a closed bottom?

I commute in clips and straps with assorted plain ol' sneakers (low profile ones, like Puma casual/turf soccer shoes). We've been getting a lot of rain. It's a nightmare trying to pull my neoprene booties over my sneakers, as they're made for very sleek cycling-specific road shoes.

I ordered some Sugoi RPM booties, made to go over regular shoes...they arrived yesterday and to my extreme displeasure...the bottom is open! Huh? I run full fenders but I surely don't want my soles open to the rain. I'm commuting so don't care about pedal stomping. I'm fine having nylon/cordura/etc up against the pedal platform, not concerned about grip.

All the booties for regular shoes I've seen have an open bottom. If I pull a plastic bag over my foot, as I do now, do I cut the bottom out? Nope.

Any water-resistant/proof booties/overshoes for rain riding that are meant to go over street sneakers...with a full booty/closed bottom? Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

What about the rubber overshoes made for mens dress shoes? You don't see them so much any more, though they used to be common, but they're still made. You can probably find them at a shoe store or department store, and I know you can get them online.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

These work for me:

Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Barrier WxB Shoe Covers

They are snug for my wide Keen shoes, but they work... and they are reasonably compact.


----------



## fixinta (Sep 24, 2014)

I have full fenders on my commuter and normally just wear a rain jacket. When it pours, I don the inexpensive and delicate Frog Toggs rain pants I bought at the local Fred Meyers. I paid $24 for the pants and top. They are not the most durable, but if you keep that in mind and take care of them, they will last. I've had mine for a year. They are water proof and breathable. Being on a budget, these suit me just fine.


----------

